

Show HN: Move your Flickr photos to Facebook (with privacy) - suren
http://export.goyaka.com

======
yuvipanda
Nice UX! I see you have a note on the bottom about Picasa support coming soon,
so I'd wait for that. Also, a Facebook -> Picasa one would be cool too :)

OT, but does the name of the domain signify anything? I vaguely remember it
being some sort of an insult. Was that intended?

~~~
jace
I'd like to see Flickr to 500px or somewhere else that preserves originals.

~~~
suren
Hi Jace, We preserve the original photos as long as we have access to them. It
is available in Facebook as well and could be downloaded from the photo page -
<https://skitch.com/alagu/gwgny/download-highres>

------
lazy_nerd
Interoperability between services is bound to be the next big thing. Nice job,
guys!

------
zengr
Done! Thanks! Always wanted to move off flickr!

------
Slimy
More info: [http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/how-to-move-your-
flickr-p...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/how-to-move-your-flickr-
photos-to-facebook/6611)

